# Moscow Unlimited 500+ Results for 1/4 and Mile



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Mile:
1.(10) Nissan GTR R35 Switzer P800 (Oleg) - 26.928 seconds.(310.88 km / h) 
2. (26) Porsche 911 Switzer SPI 750 (Dmitry) - 26.959 seconds. (307.95 км/ч) (307.95 km / h) 
3. (09) Nissan GTR R35 Switzer P800 (Yuri) - 28.005 seconds. (289.38 км/ч) (289.38 km / h) 
4. (29) Koenigsegg CCX (Andrei) - 28.267 seconds. (306.90 км/ч) (306.90 km / h) 
5. (24) Corvette ZR1 (Andrei) - 28.731 seconds. (298.50 км/ч) (298.50 km / h) 
6. (46) Nissan GT-R R35 HKS570 (Vladimir) - 29.446 seconds. (291.02 км/ч) (291.02 km / h) 
7.(49) Dodge Viper SRT-10 (Sergei) - 29.551 seconds. (282.79 км/ч) (282.79 km / h) 
8.(13) Audi RS6 Evotech (Yuri) - 29.818 seconds. (286.62 км/ч) (286.62 km / h) 
9.(65) Mercedes SL65 FAB Design (Miguel) - 30.272 seconds. (284.13 км/ч) (284.13 km / h) 
10.(43) Audi RS6 MTM (Yegor) - 30.280 seconds. (276.92 км/ч) (276.92 km / h) 
11.(14) Audi RS6 Evotech (Vladimir) - 30.340 seconds. (285.26 км/ч) (285.26 km / h) 
12.(30) Audi RS6 Evotech (Gregory) - 30.756 seconds. (277.13 км/ч) (277.13 km / h) 
13.(11) Jeep SRT-8 (Tigran) - 30.786 seconds. (264.12 км/ч) (264.12 km / h) 
14.(27) Mercedes SL65 AMG Evotech (Andrei) - 30.820 seconds. (284.58 км/ч) (284.58 km / h) 
15.(07) Jeep SRT-8 (Flaubert) - 31.000 seconds. (263.54 км/ч) (263.54 km / h) 
16.(18) Jeep SRT-8 (Dmitry) - 31.026 seconds. (264.12 км/ч) (264.12 km / h) 
17.(51) BMW M5 (Leonid) - 31.081 seconds. (282.13 км/ч) (282.13 km / h) 
18.(44) BMW M5 (Eric) - 31.214 seconds. (275.22 км/ч) (275.22 km / h) 
19.(56) BMW M5 (Igor) - 31.330 seconds. (258.80 км/ч) (258.80 km / h) 
20.(32) BMW M6 Evotech (Oleg) - 31.383 seconds. (279.72 км/ч) (279.72 km / h) 
21.(48) Mercedes S55K AMG (Oleg) - 31.384 seconds. (276.49 км/ч) (276.49 km / h) 
22.(50) Chevrolet Corvette (Bogdan) - 31.480 seconds. (166.89 км/ч) (166.89 km / h) 
23.(53) BMW M5 (Catherine) - 32.025 seconds. (260.68 км/ч) (260.68 km / h) 
24.(16) Ferrari 575M Maranello (Andrei) - 32.069 seconds. (268.85 км/ч) (268.85 km / h) 
25.(57) BMW M5 (Nikolai) - 32.246 seconds. (269.66 км/ч) (269.66 km / h) 
26.(61) Audi RS6 (Oleg) - 32.486 seconds. (258.06 км/ч) (258.06 km / h) 
27.(19) Chrysler 300C (Roman) - 32.815 seconds. (267.06 км/ч) (267.06 km / h) 
28.(63) Chevrolet Corvette C5 (Ilia) - 33.778 seconds. (242.42 км/ч) (242.42 km / h) 
29.(41) Dodge Challenger (Alexander) - 33.976 seconds. (251.39 км/ч) (251.39 km / h) 
30.(54) Porsche Cayenne Turbo (Vladislav) - 35.091 seconds. (236,06 км/ч) (236.06 km / h) 
31.(55) Mercedes ML63 AMG (Olga) - 35.148 seconds. (234.52 км/ч) (234.52 km / h) 
32.(21) Mercedes ML63 AMG (Alexander) - 35.535 seconds. (234.22 км/ч) (234.22 km / h) 
33.(42) Jeep SRT-8 (Sergei) - 35.649 seconds. (228.13 км/ч) (228.13 km / h) 
34.(59) Porsche Cayenne Turbo (Sergei) - 35.731 seconds. (226.27 км/ч) (226.27 km / h) 
35.(47) Ford Mustang (Andrei) - 36.026 seconds. (230.03 км/ч) (230.03 km / h) 
36.(22) Ford Mustang (Vladimir) - 37.546 seconds. (225.28 км/ч) (225.28 km / h) 
37.(23) Ford Mustang (Dmitry) - 39.166 seconds. (174.50 км/ч) (174.50 km / h) 

1/4 Mile

1.(26) Porsche 911 Switzer SPI 750 - 10.303 sec. (213.39 km / h) 
2.(10) Nissan GTR R35 Switzer P800 (Oleg) - 10.418 seconds. ( 218.31 км/ч ) (218.31 km / h) 
3.(09) Nissan GTR R35 Switzer P800 (Yuri) - 10.566 seconds. (210.03 км/ч) (210.03 km / h) 
4.(46) Nissan GT-R R35 HKS570 (Vladimir) - 10.807 seconds. (205.36 км/ч) (205.36 km / h) 
5.(49) Dodge Viper SRT-10 (Sergei) - 11.573 seconds. (199.00 км/ч) (199.00 km / h) 
6.(11) Jeep SRT-8 (Tigran) - 11.575 seconds. (187.59 км/ч) (187.59 km / h) 
7.(50) Chevrolet Corvette (Bogdan) - 11.588 seconds. (211.39 км/ч) (211.39 km / h) 
8.(13) Audi RS6 Evotech (Yuri) - 11.595 seconds. (195.12 км/ч) (195.12 km / h) 
9.(24) Corvette ZR1 (Andrei) - 11.602 seconds. (208.45 км/ч) (208.45 km / h) 
10.(29) Koenigsegg CCX (Andrei) - 11.608 seconds. (212.89 км/ч) (212.89 km / h) 
11.(18) Jeep SRT-8 (Dmitry) - 11.633 seconds. (186.14 км/ч) (186.14 km / h) 
12.(07) Jeep SRT-8 (Flaubert) - 11.670 seconds. (185.28 км/ч) (185.28 km / h) 
13.(43) Audi RS6 MTM (Yegor) - 11.745 seconds. (192.00 км/ч) (192.00 km / h) 
14.(30) Audi RS6 Evotech (Gregory) - 12.057 seconds. (187.01 км/ч) (187.01 km / h) 
15.(14) Audi RS6 Evotech (Vladimir) - 12.107 seconds. (189.27 км/ч) (189.27 km / h) 
16.(65) Mercedes SL65 FAB Design (Miguel) - 12.114 seconds. (195.54 км/ч) (195.54 km / h) 
17.(51) BMW M5 (Leonid) - 12.197 seconds. (192.00 км/ч) (192.00 km / h) 
18.(56) BMW M5 (Igor) - 12.281 seconds. (186.04 км/ч) (186.04 km / h) 
19.(44) BMW M5 (Eric) - 12.382 seconds. (187.01 км/ч) (187.01 km / h) 
20.(48) Mercedes S55K AMG (Oleg) - 12.530 seconds. (185.37 км/ч) (185.37 km / h) 
21.(27) Mercedes SL65 AMG Evotech (Andrei) - 12.602 seconds. (194.17 км/ч) (194.17 km / h) 
22.(32) BMW M6 Evotech (Oleg) - 12.711 seconds. (185.28 км/ч) (185.28 km / h) 
23.(61) Audi RS6 (Oleg) - 12.762 seconds. (178.04 км/ч) (178.04 km / h) 
24.(16) Ferrari 575M Maranello (Andrei) - 12.796 seconds. (183.86 км/ч) (183.86 km / h) 
25.(53) BMW M5 (Catherine) - 12.840 seconds. (183.29 км/ч) (183.29 km / h) 
26.(63) Chevrolet Corvette C5 (Ilia) - 12.866 seconds. (173.32 км/ч) (173.32 km / h) 
27.(57) BMW M5 (Nikolai) - 12.931 seconds. (181.36 км/ч) (181.36 km / h) 
28.(19) Chrysler 300C (Roman) - 13.072 seconds. (182.18 км/ч) (182.18 km / h) 
29.(41) Dodge Challenger (Alexander) - 13.308 seconds. (171.91 км/ч) (171.91 km / h) 
30.(42) Jeep SRT-8 (Sergei) - 13.335 seconds. (162.38 км/ч) (162.38 km / h) 
31.(54) Porsche Cayenne Turbo (Vladislav) - 13.382 seconds. (164.38 км/ч) (164.38 km / h) 
32.(55) Mercedes ML63 AMG (Olga) - 13.402 seconds. (164.75 км/ч) (164.75 km / h) 
33.(59) Porsche Cayenne Turbo (Sergei) - 13.445 seconds. (164.30 км/ч) (164.30 km / h) 
34.(21) Mercedes ML63 AMG (Alexander) - 13.542 seconds. (163.71 км/ч) (163.71 km / h) 
35.(47) Ford Mustang (Andrei) - 13.618 seconds. (162.74 км/ч) (162.74 km / h) 
36.(23) Ford Mustang (Dmitry) - 13.755 seconds. (156.04 км/ч) (156.04 km / h) 
37.(22) Ford Mustang (Vladimir) - 14.469 seconds. (163.93 км/ч) (163.93 km / h) 

Fastest Mile of the competition:

tc1x6xxZknY&feature=player_embedded#t=46


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice find, thanks!

Phew, good job they ran for a mile as well as the quarter...

The ZR1 driver wasn't very good; his 1/4 mile time is closer to what the Z06 can do.

Switzer appear to be able to build some quick cars.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Only in Russia would they run so many SUVs down the 1/4!!


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

so it's nissan porsche again...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Just watched the vid. That is epically close for such a long race!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Don´t know why,but i think something is wrong there....

Just looked at a datalog with my Driftbox...my Stage2 GTR,exhaust with y-pipe,filters did 1609meters after 28.21seconds.....with a topspeed of 289.86km/h.....

why in the world are the russian "Switzer" tuned GTR´s not really anymuch faster then that...are they running uphill or is the tuning not that powerfull as it should be...

33.34sec is 0-300km/h after 2029 meters on mine,so mine is clearly slower then the russian cars......but the 1 mile is nearly the same speed/time


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I was going to say something similar.

I did the Fighting Torque event at RAF Woodbridge last month and hit the standing mile in 28.929s at only 174.7mph! 

So the times and speeds really don't add up...

Would the Russkies really care about a mile as a measurement?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

2 (28.9-26.9) seconds is a lot of distance at that speed. 160m at 180mph in fact!! So you would finish the best part of 2 football pitches behind. Think about the difference 1s makes at the end of a quarter, now imagine 2s, now imagine how big a gap 2s is at the speeds attained by the end of a mile.

Factor in the fact that the Veyron tested in Evo against a stock GTR took 28.6s to reach 200mph (23s to reach 190) and that the 1st place P800 makes 193.Xmph in 26.9s.

I don't think the 3rd place P800 is running full boost either.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Here's some pics and more vids:



> Both Porsche SPI 750 and SPI 800 GTR showed faster times then FORD GT 1000 in previous 2 events...


 








































































































gZIqrkWBT-s&NR=1


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

http://***********/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=62611&stc=1&d=1253373985
http://***********/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=62625&stc=1&d=1253374127
http://***********/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=62631&stc=1&d=1253374152
http://***********/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=62632&stc=1&d=1253374152


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Fastets TOP speed in 1 mile this season:

1. Ford GT-1000 – 349.17 км/ч 
2. Nissan GT-R R35 P800 – 311.68 км/ч
2. Porsche 911 Turbo SPI 750 – 311.68 км/ч
4. Koenigsegg CCX – 306.90 км/ч
5. Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution ARS – 301.50 км/ч 


TOP 20 Fastest times in 1 mile:

Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution ARS 25.933 301.50 (drag car) 

Nissan GT-R R35 P800 26.928 310.88 

Porsche 911/997 TTR SPI 750 26.959 307.95 

Heffner Ford GT-1000 27.252 349.17 

Nissan GT-R R35 P800 28.005 289.38 (boost controller issues) 

Koenigsegg CCX 880 28.267 306.90 

Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution 9 ARS 28.366 271.49

Porsche 911/997 Turbo Evotech 28.517 298.01 

Chevrolet Corvette ZR1 LPE 28.731 298.50 

Porsche 911/997 Turbo Evotech 29.140 298.01 

Porsche 911/997 Turbo 29.280 296.05 

Nissan GT-R 34 800 29.367 286.16 

Nissan GT-R R35 HKS GT570 29.446 291.02 

Dodge Viper SRT-10 Paxton SC 29.551 282.79 

Nissan GT-R R35 600 29.676 285.71 

Audi RS6 5.0T Evotech 29.818 286.62 

GT-R R35 29.897 283.24 

Porsche 911/997 Turbo 29.919 281

Subaru Impreza WRX STI Spec-C 30.215 275.65 

Mercedes-Benz SL65 AMG FAB Design 30.272 284.13


----------

